# Brompton battery light options.



## Sara_H (6 Jun 2014)

Does any one know of a decent battery light that will fit in the place where the front reflector is situated? At the moment I'm using a stretchy light on the handlebars, but fancy something different.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jun 2014)

nope. nut let me know if you find one. I've got a cateye "be seen" thing on top of the reflector at present.


----------



## Sara_H (7 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> nope. nut let me know if you find one. I've got a cateye "be seen" thing on top of the reflector at present.


I was wondering if this could be adapted for the purpose.

https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/cateye_reflex_hl570_led_auto_front_bike_light_and_reflector-ID_24993


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jun 2014)

Quite a bit bigger than the stock reflector I think. It looks to have a good depth of plastic for the 'clip' that might allow a screw to hold it in place. I think I'd want to see one in the flesh and check it wouldn't interfere with the fold before parting with my hard earned.


----------



## Sara_H (7 Jun 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Quite a bit bigger than the stock reflector I think. It looks to have a good depth of plastic for the 'clip' that might allow a screw to hold it in place. I think I'd want to see one in the flesh and check it wouldn't interfere with the fold before parting with my hard earned.



I've ordered one, if it doesn't fit I'm going to fit it on my big bike basket so I'll let you know.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jun 2014)

I've fettled one of the Magicshine T6 ones onto an old dynamo light bracket (50p from a bike jumble) and with a bolt offset to the right to enable it to fit properly in the fold. It is rock solid in operation. The batteries just sit in a little camera bag zip tied to the bottom of the stem.

I tried a bit of a botch with a rear light L shape bracket added to the existing reflector bracket and a smart lunar 25, the light fitted fine bit it was a bit wobbly over Manchester's usual bumpy roads


----------



## shouldbeinbed (7 Jun 2014)

Sara_H said:


> I was wondering if this could be adapted for the purpose.
> 
> https://www.cyclestore.co.uk/cateye_reflex_hl570_led_auto_front_bike_light_and_reflector-ID_24993


 
hmm. Just looking at that picture, It may need the whole mounting set up removed and screwing through from inside the casing using a very flat flush head screw into the existing bracket on the Brommy. As long as its not significantly taller then it should sit in the fold, but there's not a huge amount of leeway there.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jun 2014)

@Sara_H I've just ordered a couple of those lights from cycle store with the intention of seeing if I can fettle one to the Brompton down at reflector level - I'll let you know how I get on when they arrive.


----------



## Sara_H (18 Jun 2014)

I've tried it with an elastic band to fix it, it does fit when the bike is folded but as yet can't find a way to securely attach it to the bracket.


----------



## sheddy (18 Jun 2014)

What about a head torch ?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (18 Jun 2014)

shesaraddy said:


> What about a head torch ?


 
I use one for certain things but not cycling. Dunno about Sara but I like to have a light permanantly attached to my bikes so I know I've got cover if I happen to be out late. (more than one light if I know it'll be poor light when I'm out) I also don't necessarily want to be incumbered with stuff in pockets or a bag when not riding just for the sake of being on my bike & I don't particularly want an elastic band and funny lump up there.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Jun 2014)

Well, The cable tie population of the world decreased rapidly yesterday as I tried in vain to make this bracket attach to the reflector mount on my Brompton! I tried all sorts and couldn't get it to fit.

I bought the cateye pannier mount and tried that but to no avail. I did discover that it will fit beautifully on the rear reflector bracket, so am planning to get one for the back.


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

Right - almost a year after I started this thread I've finally got this sorted! (In my defence Betty was in the bike shop for six months while the legal wrangling over crash repairs went on)

Anyhow, simple solution I've fixed the pannier bracket to the Brompton reflector bracket using SUGRU (this stuff is a miracle). 
It's very firmly in place, and the light fits beautifully into the fold. It's almost like it was made for it!


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

Small length of old handlebar or suitable tubing

Drill a small (5 mm) hole through the pipe then fit the pipe to the present fitting using the same bolt

Standard lights will then fit


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2015)

good bodge, I have done much the same with an old light bracket I had and ironically the same light, with mine. You may find it wobbles a bit on rough roads but generally not a problem.

Slightly off topic @Sara_H if you could indulge me: I've got a slight niggle with my reflex light as it has intermittently turned itself off when riding along in the not very light at all and I'm worried about it doing that down that when I've got the front luggage on and i don't notice. I'm a bit anal about reflectors and like the light for that but I'm currently on another cateye bar light that I trust more to be on and stay on. Have you had any bother with your reflex? Ta


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2015)

good bodge, I have done much the same with an old light bracket I had and ironically the same light, with mine. You may find it wobbles a bit on rough roads but generally not a problem.

Slightly off topic @Sara_H if you could indulge me: I've got a slight niggle with my reflex light as it has intermittently turned itself off when riding along in the not very light at all and I'm worried about it doing that down that when I've got the front luggage on and i don't notice. I'm a bit anal about reflectors and like the light for that but I'm currently on another cateye bar light that I trust more to be on and stay on. Have you had any bother with your reflex? Ta


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> good bodge, I have done much the same with an old light bracket I had and ironically the same light, with mine. You may find it wobbles a bit on rough roads but generally not a problem.
> 
> Slightly off topic @Sara_H if you could indulge me: I've got a slight niggle with my reflex light as it has intermittently turned itself off when riding along in the not very light at all and I'm worried about it doing that down that when I've got the front luggage on and i don't notice. I'm a bit anal about reflectors and like the light for that but I'm currently on another cateye bar light that I trust more to be on and stay on. Have you had any bother with your reflex? Ta



TBH, I did find it a bit irritating that it switches itself on and off (usually going in and out of underpasses has been a problem) so on my "big bike" I actually replaced it with the none light sensitive version, so if I switch it on, it remains switched on. 
This one I've put on the Brompton is the original light sensitive one. I'm assuming if anything, that it will be switched on if it's under the luggage as it'll think it's dark??
I have considered writing to cateye to ask if it's possible to turn off the light sensor function. But I may well just get another non sensor reflex. 
I like the reflex as it doubles up as a reflector.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2015)

I did ask on here a few week back for alternative reflector lights but didn't get any battery light ideas. I've googled but can't drop on a non reflex version or suitable plan B.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2015)

Double post


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I did ask on here a few week back for alternative reflector lights but didn't get any battery light ideas. I've googled but can't drop on a non reflex version or suitable plan B.


I'll have a look. the non sensor versions are also called reflex.


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I did ask on here a few week back for alternative reflector lights but didn't get any battery light ideas. I've googled but can't drop on a non reflex version or suitable plan B.


This is the non sensor version

http://m.probikekit.co.uk/cycling-a...gclid=CL6V-aTeyMUCFdQZtAodsj8AIA&gclsrc=aw.ds

It's cateye HL 560.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Small length of old handlebar or suitable tubing
> 
> Drill a small (5 mm) hole through the pipe then fit the pipe to the present fitting using the same bolt
> 
> Standard lights will then fit


fark. That's simply genius!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (17 May 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Small length of old handlebar or suitable tubing
> 
> Drill a small (5 mm) hole through the pipe then fit the pipe to the present fitting using the same bolt
> 
> Standard lights will then fit


The drawback of this is the standard bromptom reflector bracket is a hybrid of abnormally weak aluminium and primula cheese, any slight extra weight and the inevitable road buzz sees it crack and then fall to pieces (mid ride when mine failed) very quickly. I would not recommend using it for a light at all.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 May 2015)

Oh. That's that plan scuppered then!


----------



## Sara_H (17 May 2015)

Just use Sugru like wot I have, it seems to be very solid.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 May 2015)

Haven' had a problem on mine


----------



## Sara_H (18 May 2015)

Apparently folks, the Toepeak Aura fits beautifully on to the Brompton front reflector mount without too much faffing. 
I wish I'd known this sooner!

http://www.halfords.com/cycling/lig...|adp:1o1|kw:&gclid=CLHqsYCLy8UCFa3MtAodICkAXw


----------



## Brains (20 Sep 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Apparently folks, the Toepeak Aura fits beautifully on to the Brompton front reflector mount without too much faffing.
> I wish I'd known this sooner!
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/lights-locks/lights/topeak-whitelite-aura-front-light?cm_mmc=Google+PLALights+and+LocksLights347341&_$ja=tsid:60494|cgn:GoogleShopping|kw:347341&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=xtaitirti&istBid=tzwt&_$$ja=cgid:16790764204|tsid:35522|cid:214996084|lid:48741094164|nw:g|crid:67179566044|rnd:14224525129996637727|dvc:m|adp:1o1|bku:1&__ja=cgid:16790764204|tsid:35522|cid:214996084|lid:48741094164|nw:g|crid:67179566044|rnd:14224525129996637727|dvc:m|adp:1o1|kw:&gclid=CLHqsYCLy8UCFa3MtAodICkAXw









New Link
http://www.topeak.com/products/Lights/whitelite_aura


----------



## Kell (21 Sep 2015)

I have to say that I think any light that low down is not great.

My solution was to take one (two actually) of the cheap Chinese Cree lights and run the cables and batteries into an old water bottle mounted high on the stem.

Running two mean I always have a backup. And they're bloody bright.


----------



## Kell (21 Sep 2015)




----------



## Kell (22 Sep 2015)

PSST - it you did want one of those reflector/light combos, Evans have these for £2.







http://www.evanscycles.com/products/raleigh/rx-30-front-light-ec034793


----------



## shouldbeinbed (22 Sep 2015)

Kell said:


> PSST - it you did want one of those reflector/light combos, Evans have these for £2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reflector isn't all that tho. A white slap band round the bottom of the stem gives a better bounceback.

Re your previous posts, I got a v small camera/ipod pouch (£3 Tesco) for the T6 battery pack and excess wire -it has the small headphone wire hole for the lead to run through and velcro'd it by the belt loop to the stem - it is way better than the little pouch the battery pack came in - its easier for popping off and charging, doesn't need any packing or securing to stop the battery rattling about & good if people don't want a bottle holder or want to still use it for a bottle etc.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Sep 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Apparently folks, the Toepeak Aura fits beautifully on to the Brompton front reflector mount without too much faffing.
> I wish I'd known this sooner!
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/cycling/lights-locks/lights/topeak-whitelite-aura-front-light?cm_mmc=Google+PLALights+and+LocksLights347341&_$ja=tsid:60494|cgn:GoogleShopping|kw:347341&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=xtaitirti&istBid=tzwt&_$$ja=cgid:16790764204|tsid:35522|cid:214996084|lid:48741094164|nw:g|crid:67179566044|rnd:14224525129996637727|dvc:m|adp:1o1|bku:1&__ja=cgid:16790764204|tsid:35522|cid:214996084|lid:48741094164|nw:g|crid:67179566044|rnd:14224525129996637727|dvc:m|adp:1o1|kw:&gclid=CLHqsYCLy8UCFa3MtAodICkAXw


Just picked mine up. It looks ok and will bolt on just as a regular cheapy front reflector does & to the casual glance looks more like that than a light. 

Seems bright enough, in daylight, so hopefully will be ok as a fit and forget option for daytime and evening riding.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Sep 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> Just picked mine up. It looks ok and will bolt on just as a regular cheapy front reflector does & to the casual glance looks more like that than a light.
> 
> Seems bright enough, in daylight, so hopefully will be ok as a fit and forget option for daytime and evening riding.



And fitted


----------

